# New shrimp? Royal blue x Blue Bolt



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

I was on this Crystal Red Shrimp Breeding Guide page on facebook and came across this! Never seen it before just wanted to share if no one else has seen it.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

pretty


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I notice they have this new TB morph as well. To me it looks like a cherry with a zillion times the price. LOL


----------



## Hin Spider (Jan 20, 2013)

the first pic might be the original blue jelly shrimp which is a TB morph and for second pic...look like a malaya shrimp-like TB? Both look very cool!


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

Love the look of the blue one!


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I notice they have this new TB morph as well. To me it looks like a cherry with a zillion times the price. LOL


 
Ya they have a lot of different morph shrimp's


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

That red one is ugly! I want blue jellys to come state side! I wish Green Hulks would stable out and be more green. Just picked up 6 and they are still pretty dark. I have a total of 7 now and 1 more on the way because one died because the USPS thinks express should take 3 days


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

sorry to get side tracked but sbarbee54, i would love to see your hulks


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

wow this is nice. i really want one of these.


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

sbarbee54 said:


> That red one is ugly! I want blue jellys to come state side! I wish Green Hulks would stable out and be more green. Just picked up 6 and they are still pretty dark. I have a total of 7 now and 1 more on the way because one died because the USPS thinks express should take 3 days


I wonder how long it will take for that to happen? I remember when blue bolts where like $200 - $300 then more and more people had them. Now the cost is like $80.

But I would also like to see a pic of your Green Hulks. post a pic on here if you could!



inthepacific said:


> wow this is nice. i really want one of these.


Same here man, I love the blue on shrimps but this is just amazing!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Blue jelly right now import cost 300. I will get a couple pics tomorroe

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Why didn't I think of that? lol

Seriously though, that is a beautiful shrimp and it does look a lot like blue jelly, maybe it is?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh my! With that yellow-greenish eggs that shrimp is so awesome!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

"that is a beautiful shrimp and it does look a lot like blue jelly, maybe it is? "

Looks like one to me.


----------



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

Stunning! Now this is worth calling a Crystal bluE Shrimp *CES But too bad its a Tibee and not a Bee shrimp morph, so It's not a true "Crystal Blue Shrimp"


----------

